# Seaward Ho H312 / Hmt Attentive Iii



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi
Doing some research for someone and would ask if anyone has a photo of HM Trawler Attentive III of the Dover Patrol 1915 .

X Hull Trawler Seaward Ho H312
Built 1914
CWG Beverley
Req 1915 - 1919 Adm No 1512


----------

